# Kingston, Ontario



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Am I the only U.S. expat on these forums living here? I absolutely LOVE Kingston. The schools are great especially K.C.V.I. which is one of the top high schools in the country. It's big enough to have loads to do. Lots of cultural activities and festivals. Mid way between Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal..not as cold as Ottawa! I lived there too and I"ve lived in Toronto. Like Toronto too very much...just happened to find the right "fit" with Kingston though. 

We moved here since this is my husbands home town. 

It has more restaurants per capita than any city in Canada. The down town and lake are just beautiful yet it's not so crowded you will be stuck in loads of traffic. I must say it's odd for a city of it's size in that it offers lots of things other cities this size don't usually have access to. Crime rate is low, low. The biggest crime in Kingston is bicycle theft! haha and boy do they steal bicycles here, you have to bolt the things down. 

I feel like my son got a stellar education here. By and large the population of Kingston are quite well educated with well over half of the people having university degrees. We have the second largest retirement community in Canada after Victoria. Many people are moving here from Toronto and larger cities opening up businesses in the down town. Loads of tourists come here in the summer and it's always interesting when they are here. 

The immigrant community here is growing and I think smaller cities like this one are easier to immigrate too than the larger centres. I do hope that continues. We're starting to get a large Mandarin Chinese population due to Queen's having a specific English program for Chinese students. I enjoy this as my son is learning Mandarin and we are thinking of taking in a visiting student next fall. There is so much recommend here. I'll never move. I started this thread to converse with others who already live here but, also to welcome anyone interested in immigrating to Kingston. I highly recommend it. Have loved my life here very, very much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> Am I the only U.S. expat on these forums living here? I absolutely LOVE Kingston. The schools are great especially K.C.V.I. which is one of the top high schools in the country. It's big enough to have loads to do. Lots of cultural activities and festivals. Mid way between Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal..not as cold as Ottawa! I lived there too and I"ve lived in Toronto. Like Toronto too very much...just happened to find the right "fit" with Kingston though.
> 
> We moved here since this is my husbands home town.
> 
> ...


I love your description of Kingston. I've not spent loads of time there, but it reminds me of some of the "university" towns I've lived in. The advantage of small without the lack of cultural, intellectual stimulation, eh? I agree, if we were going to retire to a city, we would definitely consider Kingston. :clap2:


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope you may consider retiring here! We'd love to have you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> I hope you may consider retiring here! We'd love to have you.


Thanks! We would probably end up close since our son is in Ottawa....we love our cottage and want to retire in a similar environment..land with waterfront. So Kingston would be our "Toronto!"


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

"In Kingston everything's legal, man, as long as you don't get caught."


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> "In Kingston everything's legal, man, as long as you don't get caught."


True but, the founding families of this city have descendants that are still here and they keep a pretty tight reign on whatever they can with regard to certain issues here. MANY things are winked and nodded at though. As long as you aren't harming someone else or their property I've found our law enforcement is very laid back...unless you are turning over a car or something and then setting it aflame...then my friend..well, you will lose your homecoming for many, many years. It's been extremely peaceful around here lately. The citizenry was all for the new medical marijuana clinic that opened above one of the main downtown pharmacies too. Just with restriction. You cannot enter the place without an appointment and the police always keep a very watchful eye. You'd never even know it was there and the main concern around here was, would the police be able to protect the establishment from being broken into not whether it should be here or not. As I said, I like the way people think here on most things. Order without being too rigid on anything.


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds a really great place to live. We have visited Canada twice now; Quebec, Montreal, Hudson and in August spent 4 fantastic days in Ottowa. We hope to emigrate next year and would love to live in or around the Ottowa area, and your description of Kingston certainly gives us something to think about. Just waiting to see if my husband can get a job in the telecomms industry over there, so if you know of any organisations in that area please let us know as we need all the help we can get. Thank you for your fantastic view of an area in Canada.


----------



## Deckard1138 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Yes, Kingston is an awesome town.*



Cafreeb12 said:


> I started this thread to converse with others who already live here but, also to welcome anyone interested in immigrating to Kingston. I highly recommend it. Have loved my life here very, very much.


Hi Cafreeb. Great idea to start a Kingston thread. As an Ottawa resident, I concur with your enthusiasm for your adopted city, and area. I've spent many years enjoying the Thousand Islands region, including Kingston, Gananoque, McDonald Island (great camping), Boldt Castle and all that good stuff. I also once journeyed the entire length of the Rideau Canal by boat, from Kingston to Ottawa, and that perspective really shows how connected our two cities are - they're like kissing cousins, and both offer a great quality of life.

I think we'll be starting an Ottawa thread as well, not to compete, but to facilitate local organization. As I mentioned on the FATCA thread, we had a great kick-off meeting today with our Ottawa contingent. Since it's a relatively short drive for you, I would hope you could make it to one of the next get-togethers, as I'm sure there will be many more!

Cheers.


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Cafreeb, I worked at Queen's for many years and absolutely loved Kingston! The feeling of the place is so special. Birthplace and home of Sir John, Eh? Lovely old homes, strong Canadian history, gorgeous waterfronts everywhere, fabulous and I mean unmatched restaurants. The best part is the vibrant downtown, full of funky shops and a busy farmers market, the skating rink by City Hall all lit up at night, families go down there and skate at night, Christmas in downtown Kingston is like a scene out of Dickens. 

The chosen home of Zal Yanovsky of the Lovin' Spoonful, they have "Summer in the City" every year and there is something going on downtown almost every weekend. The buskers Festival in July is wonderful! They block off the downtown, and the crowds come down and stroll all up and down the streets and along the waterfront, and stop and watch all these amazing acts going on. Ferries out to the islands, gorgeous drives along the river and lake, many many spots where you can just drive up, park and go swimming, and have a picnic. Kingston offers one of the best lifestyles in Canada.

The reason there is so much available in Kingston is because it isn't really that close to any other big city, so everyone from the surrounding area comes to Kingston. Also the University crowd likes their culture and their restaurants. It has a medical school so it's got a cancer clinic and a lot of great research going on. Oh yeah, highly recommended!


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deckard1138 said:


> Hi Cafreeb. Great idea to start a Kingston thread. As an Ottawa resident, I concur with your enthusiasm for your adopted city, and area. I've spent many years enjoying the Thousand Islands region, including Kingston, Gananoque, McDonald Island (great camping), Boldt Castle and all that good stuff. I also once journeyed the entire length of the Rideau Canal by boat, from Kingston to Ottawa, and that perspective really shows how connected our two cities are - they're like kissing cousins, and both offer a great quality of life.
> 
> I think we'll be starting an Ottawa thread as well, not to compete, but to facilitate local organization. As I mentioned on the FATCA thread, we had a great kick-off meeting today with our Ottawa contingent. Since it's a relatively short drive for you, I would hope you could make it to one of the next get-togethers, as I'm sure there will be many more!
> 
> Cheers.


We lived in Ottawa for about four years, then moved to Carleton Place and commuted. I really loved that too but, Kingston just "fits" us. Besides it was my husband's hometown so when his company got the Queen's contract we of course came here. I just love it! Ottawa is a city we visit often still as we have many great friends there and I HAVE to go to music events at the NAC from time to time.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ladyhawk said:


> Hey Cafreeb, I worked at Queen's for many years and absolutely loved Kingston! The feeling of the place is so special. Birthplace and home of Sir John, Eh? Lovely old homes, strong Canadian history, gorgeous waterfronts everywhere, fabulous and I mean unmatched restaurants. The best part is the vibrant downtown, full of funky shops and a busy farmers market, the skating rink by City Hall all lit up at night, families go down there and skate at night, Christmas in downtown Kingston is like a scene out of Dickens.
> 
> The chosen home of Zal Yanovsky of the Lovin' Spoonful, they have "Summer in the City" every year and there is something going on downtown almost every weekend. The buskers Festival in July is wonderful! They block off the downtown, and the crowds come down and stroll all up and down the streets and along the waterfront, and stop and watch all these amazing acts going on. Ferries out to the islands, gorgeous drives along the river and lake, many many spots where you can just drive up, park and go swimming, and have a picnic. Kingston offers one of the best lifestyles in Canada.
> 
> The reason there is so much available in Kingston is because it isn't really that close to any other big city, so everyone from the surrounding area comes to Kingston. Also the University crowd likes their culture and their restaurants. It has a medical school so it's got a cancer clinic and a lot of great research going on. Oh yeah, highly recommended!


I love your review! You worked at Queen's too? We live about four blocks from campus more towards the lake. Bought a fixer upper...still working on that but, I love this neighborhood and being close to the lake. Queen's does bring a lot here. They are expanding at an incredible rate these days.


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, Kingston sounds an absolutely amazing place. We are hoping to vist our friends in Quebec again in the New Year, and also planning a trip to Ottowa. Kingston sounds so good think we must try and visit there as well. Can't wait to see all the sights and explore the place.


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> I love your review! You worked at Queen's too? We live about four blocks from campus more towards the lake. Bought a fixer upper...still working on that but, I love this neighborhood and being close to the lake. Queen's does bring a lot here. They are expanding at an incredible rate these days.


They are? I guess they were building the new athletic centre about the time I left, but they never had the sense to put money into new buildings for the hard sciences, which were trying to survive in firetraps. Whereabouts is your house?


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ladyhawk said:


> They are? I guess they were building the new athletic centre about the time I left, but they never had the sense to put money into new buildings for the hard sciences, which were trying to survive in firetraps. Whereabouts is your house?



My street is two down from Bearance's *little grocery on Union* and across from the Donald Gordon Centre. Oh there are new buildings! The athletic center is done. They have taken over the old Victoria School, they now own the old Women's prison and are supposed to be fixing it up. There are building projects going on everywhere by Queen's now. I've used the new athletic centre to swim and it's great!


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> My street is two down from Bearance's *little grocery on Union* and across from the Donald Gordon Centre. Oh there are new buildings! The athletic center is done. They have taken over the old Victoria School, they now own the old Women's prison and are supposed to be fixing it up. There are building projects going on everywhere by Queen's now. I've used the new athletic centre to swim and it's great!


OK I know that area, my department held many conferences in the DGC. 

I was aware that Queen's acquired the old Women's prison and had plans to fix it up for offices for new departments and agencies affiliated with the university. New buildings for new bright shiny government-funded entities designed to make the taxpayers think their money is being well-spent, while the hard sciences are housed in buildings that are too old to even renovate. (Sorry, this was one of my hobby horses when I was there. Universities compete with each other for new government money for flashy initiatives, often announced close to an election, but the basic functions of the university are starved because they do not give the government any sexy bragging rights in the media).

Anyway, I am glad you enjoy Kingston. I have very fond memories of the city itself.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ladyhawk said:


> OK I know that area, my department held many conferences in the DGC.
> 
> I was aware that Queen's acquired the old Women's prison and had plans to fix it up for offices for new departments and agencies affiliated with the university. New buildings for new bright shiny government-funded entities designed to make the taxpayers think their money is being well-spent, while the hard sciences are housed in buildings that are too old to even renovate. (Sorry, this was one of my hobby horses when I was there. Universities compete with each other for new government money for flashy initiatives, often announced close to an election, but the basic functions of the university are starved because they do not give the government any sexy bragging rights in the media).
> 
> Anyway, I am glad you enjoy Kingston. I have very fond memories of the city itself.


Well, give me a shout out if you head this way again and I'll treat you to a dinner at Chein Noir.


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> Well, give me a shout out if you head this way again and I'll treat you to a dinner at Chein Noir.


You're on!!


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ladyhawk said:


> You're on!!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## averlezza (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi there! 
I know this is an old post, but I thought I'd shout out anyway. My husband and I are moving to Kingston from the US in Sept. for a year of study. We're looking for apartments and trying to get our ducks in a row. It's a huge move for us, since we've both lived in the US our whole lives. Also, it's pretty rushed. My husband just received a grant to do research and we haven't had a lot of time to shift gears and figure things out. I've applied to study Sociology at Queen's and he'll be going between the RMC, Queen's and the CIMVHR. We'll be up in July to check things out, but are there any neighborhoods we should consider? Any we should avoid in our search for a furnished apartment (that will accomodate a dog)? We're both in our mid-30s and have no children (yet) so we're mostly flexible. 

I've fallen in love with Kingston (as I've seen it online) and I'm really excited about this adventure. Looking forward to making new friends and taking advantage of this great city!
Take care,
Alice


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bettefrank7 said:


> Hello everyone.....How are you? Hope all right.
> Let me know about Benmiller Inn & Spa. Our services are Aveda spa goderich,massage therapist goderich,goderich cottage rentals,wedding event venues for wedding function.
> 
> Thanks



Dafuq


----------

